# Huron River Dam In Milford? Info?



## greg0923 (Aug 1, 2003)

I grew up in Milford as a young kid I used to canoe the Huron river in Milford almost every day in the summer months. One of my favorite spots was the dam by camp dearborn. Has anyone fished this area recently? I want to take my boys for a day of fishing there and would like to know if there is still any action there. 

Thanks for everyones input,
GREG0923


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Welcome to the site. I'm guessing there would be some smallie action in the area but will defer to one of the members with more information on that particular section.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

havent fished near there this summer, but did a couple times last fall. I have fished below the dam, just upstream from the bridge on garner rd. there are smallies, pike, and walleye there. lots of smallies. not sure about above the dam. i aways thought the water downstream from main street could hold some big fish, but never tried it. does it get deep through there. the section from mainstreat to campdearborn is one section of the huron i have not spent any time on. 

and welcome to the site you will find lots of great info here


----------



## greg0923 (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the input and the welcome!!!!!
I'm going to try this part of the river soon I hope for some good smallie action.. Will post back on my findings.


----------



## big ugly (Sep 4, 2003)

If you don't mind going over to Wixom, you might try the Moss Lake dam in Proud Lake State Rec area. Its a great place to fish with kids - lots of places to put in a line with no wading needed. You can get to it from the main Proud Lake entrance off of Wixom Rd. (south of Garden Rd on the east side). I've caught several largemouth and lots of sunnies there. There is also a public access site just north of Garden Rd off of Wixom Rd. Good fishing around the bridge and a spot for your kids off a dock at a campsite upstream about a 1/4 mile. Good luck!!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

The dam below Mill Pond in milford is a little harder to get to since they built the golf course a a few years ago, but it is still accessible(takes a little walking). This time of year there will be smallies, gills, rock bass and assorted others. In the spring there are a decent amount of walleye and crappie that come up from Kent Lake to spawn. Fishing may be alittle tough there due to the low water.

As for the section above the dam there are not any walleye that I know of, but it is filled with some monster largemouth and countless bullhead and carp. Also early in the summer trout that are planted up by wixom rd make there way down to this area to escape the heat. You can access the area above the dam off of peters rd. they put up a fence on the bridge (looks like they did it to deter fishing), but it still fishable and is a great place to take kids fishing.

There is another dam below Kent lake that allows for easy access from Island Lake rec area. As well a points to access the river at dawson rd. If your looking for a great shore fishing location on the Huron try under the I-96 bridge that crosses just below Kent Lake. It's a little noisy, but there are always lot's of smallies and walleye hiding under there. Good Luck..


----------



## nickharris (May 12, 2015)

This is one of my buddies


subocto said:


> havent fished near there this summer, but did a couple times last fall. I have fished below the dam, just upstream from the bridge on garner rd. there are smallies, pike, and walleye there. lots of smallies. not sure about above the dam. i aways thought the water downstream from main street could hold some big fish, but never tried it. does it get deep through there. the section from mainstreat to campdearborn is one section of the huron i have not spent any time on.
> 
> and welcome to the site you will find lots of great info here


----------



## Chase Davis (Feb 11, 2016)

I fished the milford dam almoat all year last year and i caught lots of trout, bass ,pike no walleye yet


----------

